# 46 DX



## mrg (Mar 18, 2020)

Picked up a few basket case projects ( like I need more ) a couple of weeks ago and just put the 4th one together with a few of my own parts but didn't find any descent post war drop centers with a Schwinn front hub so used the S2's for now or may just send it down the road like that. don't know if the first year chain guard tab is weaker but broke when adjusting guard not to rub so quick fix just to ride ( last pic ), temped to keep ( such a good rider ) but I've just got to much stuff!!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 18, 2020)

I have a 61 Corvette 5 frame that had a busted off front guard bracket. Definitely a weak point since they're brazed on with some good and some bad jobs of brazing.


----------



## mrg (Mar 27, 2020)

Ya but think the 46 is weaker, it was a new thing and don't think they knew how strong it had to be, seemed a little thinner and not welded as good!


----------



## mrg (Mar 29, 2020)

Well, took a few days of digging but found some correct rims, drop centers with Schwinn script front hub and flat brake arm ND rear, not og paint or chrome but right for 46 as it was pre S2's. rides good, all I had left to do was to tac weld the front guard bracket back on but not to much open so probably put it in the for sale section like it is.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 30, 2020)

Beautiful DX.


----------

